# Should I Put a Face on Him?



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Loom Knit Clown Doll ... Working on a new comfort doll pattern for my website and I would love some opinions.

WHAT SAY YOU ? Should a put a face Wooly? ..


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes a face is needed. Just my HO.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I think he needs a face.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

yes and the one in your avatar needs a face too. Any kind of solls are scary without a face.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

put a happy face on
really good looking doll


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

A very happy face.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Needs a face and eye brows to. Way too young for a beard. Loud hair does not sing well, but a mouth can. Moon Loomer


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes! So cute!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I kind of like him the way he is. Maybe put two on the website, one with and one without. (How is that for sounding wishy washy.)


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Since he is a clown, I would put a red nose (pom pom) and a clown mouth, maybe with felt, and of course eyes (maybe buttons). He is really cute.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

"Just put on a happy face" as the song goes!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Since he is a clown, I would put a red nose (pom pom) and a clown mouth, maybe with felt, and of course eyes (maybe buttons). He is really cute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes please a happy face


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I think he needs a face.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with Yona


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, a face would just make it have more personality.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

missylam said:


> Yes, a face would just make it have more personality.


 I agree totally....


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Update - Here is Wholly now ...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute. Gives him tons of personality...


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Very cute. Gives him tons of personality...


Thanks ! That is what I was aiming for ...
:lol:


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

WoW! Denise, I just looooom him. bahaha
I want one. please


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Loomahat said:


> Update - Here is Wholly now ...


I like it. Yet . . .? Moon Loomer


----------

